# How to hide a dog



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

When your sitting in a field whats the best way to hide your dog...Cuz i just got a golden retriever and they seem like a hard dog to hide


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got a doggie field blind...there's a couple different blinds on the market. It works well for me...it's like a field "kennel". All that sticks out is her head and neck.

I also like it better than having the dog in the blind w/ me. No wet, muddy dog rubbing on me and I'm not shooting right over the top of the dog.

Is it necessary? :huh: Maybe not...and you'll get a few differences of opinion.

Like I said....it works for me.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

When field hunting the best way to hide a dog is to leave it in the truck. :wink:

All kidding aside I've only seen one dog ever in a field hunt that was an actual asset to the hunt....and that was dblkluk's dog. Unless you're ready to put in some serious work, as well as get a dog blind, you're probably better off not bringing the dog.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

WORK WITH YOUR DOG EVERYDAY. DON'T LEAVE YOUR DOG IN THE TRUCK. DID YOU GET THE DOG TO HUNT WITH OR LOOK AT. DO YOUR WORK AND THE DOG WILL DO HIS OR HERS. I KNOW OF A DOG THAT WILL EVEN CRAWL BEHIND YOU ON A SNEAK AND NEVER LOOK UP LIKE MOST PEOPLE WILL DO AT THE WRONG TIME. SO ENJOY YOUR DOG AND YES YOU WILL SACRIFICE SOME SHOOTING SOMETIMES BUT, DON'T EVER LEAVE THEM IN THE TRUCK. ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

leaving your dog in the truck is like typing all in caps in the forum, you just don't do it...just gotta teach em how to hide or get a mutt hut or finisher dog blind my .02


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Put your time in training your dog thats why you got it right? Half the fun of a good hunting dog is in the training process. A well trained dog is an asset no matter what the situation is field or water. Put your time in training and you will never feel you have to leave your parner in the truck.
Get a dog blind I've got an Avery and it works fine

MY MOTO "If the dog does'nt go I don't go"


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

take or make a decoy/bag sized large enough to hold your dog while sitting.take a cut piece of oval shaped thin ply-wood just large enough to sit your dog on maybe a little larger (remember ya got to lug this thing around}next drill a hole centerd towards one of the oval ends. tie leash/tether just long enough to clasp on your dog while sittng to the board through the hole,this will allow you to adjust the length which is crittical.the objective is to find the right length so the weight of your dog will hold him in place without allowing him to step off the board and still making it comfortable for him.place board in bag ,with bag still open and board expossed add dog,pull up bag to dogs collar and cinch closed.
if done right your dog should be able to sit and lay hidden were ever you want him.
just change bag to match desired camo as conditions call for.
bag can also double as decoy bag or gear hualer.
this set-up is also perfect when backedpacked in on fall turkey hunts providing fido aplace to hide while your calling back the flock he just located and broke up.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Oatsboy, you take your dog Turkey hunting???? Sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with Matt....leave it in the truck.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Jonesy man, one day you will see the light at the end of a tunnel when it comes to huntin dogs. :lol:

You have the dog to hunt right? Then why not get him out there, would you like to be sitting in the truck when all them geese and ducks are workin in to the decoys, I wouldn't!

I just have mine lay down next to me in between a couple of decoys and cover him up with a burlap sack and some stubble of the field you are in.

If it is a pup it will be easy to train him to do this. Just get a blanket or piece of burlap or something and have him start laying down underneath it. As you progress with obedience the dog will be solid in no time. Of course you will have to throw in some distractions and gun shots to get him steady, but that's the fun of dog training. The first couple times I would bring a short (2 ft) tie-out chain therefore, you can release him when you want and you won't have to worry about him breaking when world war 3 breaks out.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I always have had a dog by my side in the field I have owned goldens for over 20 years. Spend the time with them train them your dog is only as good as you want to make it. Some are easier to train than others but if you put the time in you will have the best asset to your hunts. I pretty much only field shoot and my dogs have always came with me in the field goldens blend in well to stubble. Even the red coloured goldens. the part that I enjoy the most is being able to shoot and not chase wounded game all over the country side or worse yet is not picking up all of your downed birds because you can't find them! A well trained hunting dog in the field is the way to go. You can by camo vests for your dog or white ones if you are hunting in a spread of white geese. My dog has picked up lots of birds that have sailed as far as a half mile, he looks for the cripples when the flock leaves the spread. If you don't believe it I really don't care. 
:beer: :beer: :lol:


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

dblkluk;
fall turkey coincides with grouse season here, makes for a great mixed
bag hunt.
my dog tags along on the majority of my fish outings too, go figure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> All kidding aside I've only seen one dog ever in a field hunt that was an actual asset to the hunt....and that was dblkluk's dog. Unless you're ready to put in some serious work, as well as get a dog blind, you're probably better off not bringing the dog.


Ditto that Jones. dblkluk can bring Cutter anytime. Doug Panchot's dog works well out of his blind as well. As long as the dog can hold until released, they're fine with me.

Cutter - the goose machine
[siteimg]1613[/siteimg]


----------



## NLhunter (May 2, 2005)

You guys who are using blinds...what is the best blind in your eyes. Im looking at gettig one for my father for fathers day and not sure what brand/model to get. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Avery Finisher is what I have.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

did u teaching your dog " kennel up!" goes in cage?... if it does then u can used one full body decoy and have stakes on full body decoy let say two feets high off the ground and teaching ur dog " kennel up !" and " stay" or " whoa" and once ur dog learn and u wont have any plm to cover u also have blind set for ur dog to hide inside of full body I wish I can make a picture and give u a idea. It is works great and good luck I hope I did the best to help u the idea take care Billy :beer:


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine lays right beside me in the avery finisher blind, plenty of room for both of us, no trouble. Have also put her in a white tshirt, behind silos, under rags.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

A trained dog is great to have on water and land but I think a lot of guys rush into bringing poorly trained dogs into a field hunt too early. I've had a bunch of field hunts ruined by unruly dogs barking, breaking, etc. Its really hard to hide a dog that is breaking and barking. just my .02


----------

